# Ok so I got an HD D* Tivo



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

So I went and got the HD tivo last night so I can get the 200 rebate and so have a DVR that records shows with out missing them, untill they fix all the issues with the R15 and can rely on it. I haven't hooked it up yet but I know that one of the complaints that I've hear from the Tivo users is that there isn't anything to show you free space on it. Is this correct? Is there anyway to tell how much you have left? Also how do you turn off suggestions, because that's the first thing I'm going to be doing after it's setup. Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is no free-space indicator.

The closest way to do it, is to turn on suggestions... and watch and see how many you have left, and see when the unit starts to delete them.

There is a menu option to turn them on and off.
Suggestions.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no free-space indicator.
> 
> The closest way to do it, is to turn on suggestions... and watch and see how many you have left, and see when the unit starts to delete them.
> 
> ...


Ok, so it marks suggestions in a different way so that you know they are suggestions? I figured I could count up the hours if I wanted too but didn't know how to count HD programing vs SD because i know the Hd takes more space.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok, so it marks suggestions in a different way so that you know they are suggestions? I figured I could count up the hours if I wanted too but didn't know how to count HD programing vs SD because i know the Hd takes more space.


Shows recorded via Suggestions have the little Tivo Guy icon next to them as opposed to the yellow or green icon and are at the bottom of the Now Showing list unless you change the sort order. Suggestions are always deleted before any shows that you scheduled are deleted so as your HDD fills up you will see fewer and fewer suggestions at the bottom. Suggestions are also the lower priority to be recorded. A suggestion will only be recorded if you have nothing else scheduled to record.

I don't really know why so many folks are opposed to suggestions. You can ignore them or watch them. They clean up after themselves and sometimes you run across a show you had never heard of that turns out to be worth watching.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

check out ptvupgrade or tivo community. They may have a software upgrade available that will do this.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Shows recorded via Suggestions have the little Tivo Guy icon next to them as opposed to the yellow or green icon and are at the bottom of the Now Showing list unless you change the sort order. Suggestions are always deleted before any shows that you scheduled are deleted so as your HDD fills up you will see fewer and fewer suggestions at the bottom. Suggestions are also the lower priority to be recorded. A suggestion will only be recorded if you have nothing else scheduled to record.
> 
> I don't really know why so many folks are opposed to suggestions. You can ignore them or watch them. They clean up after themselves and sometimes you run across a show you had never heard of that turns out to be worth watching.


I just don't like the idea that' is going to fill my HD, I have no issue with the suggestions it's self just that it's going to fill my HD. I try to keep my free space open on both the UTV's that I have and the R15's. With the UTV I had it max at 70% filled and 40% filled with the R15. I just figure if the HD is full it's going to cause issues.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I just don't like the idea that' is going to fill my HD, I have no issue with the suggestions it's self just that it's going to fill my HD. I try to keep my free space open on both the UTV's that I have and the R15's. With the UTV I had it max at 70% filled and 40% filled with the R15. I just figure if the HD is full it's going to cause issues.


Nothing wrong with that.

Keep in mind that a Tivo filling up your HD with suggestions would have no effect on performance or your ability to record compared to having 50% free space. We have 5 DTivos with 120GB drives and 1 HR10-250 with a 400GB drive. Each one's HD is completely full. Some have more suggestions some have less. One of my son's unit currently has one suggestion. He's about to loose some of his beloved Stargate's if he doesn't start deleting them soon.

Also, as Virus suggested you can checkout a package called TivoWebPlus. Let's you get into your Tivo via a standard web browser. I believe it's included in The Zipper and available standalone. This does require hacking your unit but it's not hard.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Keep in mind that a Tivo filling up your HD with suggestions would have no effect on performance or your ability to record compared to having 50% free space. We have 5 DTivos with 120GB drives and 1 HR10-250 with a 400GB drive. Each one's HD is completely full. Some have more suggestions some have less. One of my son's unit currently has one suggestion. He's about to loose some of his beloved Stargate's if he doesn't start deleting them soon.
> 
> Also, as Virus suggested you can checkout a package called TivoWebPlus. Let's you get into your Tivo via a standard web browser. I believe it's included in The Zipper and available standalone. This does require hacking your unit but it's not hard.


Thanks, I'll have to look into the TivoWebPlus that you and Virus are talking about. Looks like I'll be learning a little Linux soon . I'm good with Windows and moding PC's so It's more a O/S issue for me. What is the Zipper? Another program? And I assume you guys can help if I run into any issues with it?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Check out http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929. That's the easy...not wanting to get into stuff method.

Otherwise, if you want to read ALOT and learn, check out http://www.dealdatabase.com/forum/index.php?.

Note that tivocommunity.com doesn't much like the folks at dealdatabase. I'm here, there any everywhere and like everyone.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Check out http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929. That's the easy...not wanting to get into stuff method.
> 
> Otherwise, if you want to read ALOT and learn, check out http://www.dealdatabase.com/forum/index.php?.
> 
> Note that tivocommunity.com doesn't much like the folks at dealdatabase. I'm here, there any everywhere and like everyone.


Cool, thanks for the links. I've got a little reading to do.

So I get home last night and hook up the HR10-250 and after dealing with *D on the phone for an hour I finally got it working (I bought an open box item it was never deactivated so the card that was in there was working when I turned it on and they didn't want to send me a new card nor would they swap the card from my old samsung HD reciever, took them an hour to finally put the samsung card in there and it works). So It's 25 mins before LOST and I setup a SP and go back to watch AI that is recording on the R15 only to come back to No Lost in the now playing! Now I only have one line run to the unit and I did rerun the setup to let it know that it's only one line. I also had told it to record what ever show that has freddie Prince jr. on it that comes on before lost (this was a test to make sure that the unit was working while I was on the phone with the CSR). Do you know why it wouldn't have recorded this? I've tried to find a history log but didn't see one and when I looked at the SP (after it didn't record) and went to episodes it showed the HD and SD LA feeds but it just said two upcoming and none to record. This morning I checked it and the episode for next week is there with a check mark. One other bit of info since it was a returned unit it did have sugguestions some of which are in HD and one had a ! on it. I know that's a lot to read thru but after an hour with 3 different CSR's and not being to watch LOST in HD, I really wasn't happy last night. Oh and I saw in the FAQ that there are folders? I assume not on the HR10-250?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

First, as it wasn't "cleaned" by the previous owner I'd do a Clear & Delete Everything. This will remove any existing shows and reset all the thumbs data. Basically return it to "new" condition.

Second, history is under the TODO list. Should be the first entry. Go in there and see what it says about Lost. If you just activated it right before Lost the problem could be that your local channels were not populated. Locals take more time to get to the unit than national channels. Plus, if the previous owner received local channels from a different DMA his/her locals may have still been in the unit. Another reason C&DE would be a good idea.

Finally, did you get it to record anything? If it hasn't the CSR may have forgotten to turn on the DVR function of the unit. That's different from activating the card.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes i did get it to record before and after the show but they wher only single recordings. I tested the recording while the CSR was on the phone with the Freddie Prince Jr show that was on before Lost. Then I checked the guide and setup the SP for Lost (it was in the guide). When I turn back about 2 to 3 mins before lost was over It was recording so I thought I'd rewind it and try to record what was still in the buffer but I just recorded the Barber Walters show that was on after lost. I think I did see the history that you are taking about but it didn't list lost at all just the Freddie Prince show and Barber Walters shows was on it

How do you do the clear and delete? And does that Erase the shows too? Is there a mark and delete options for shows or a quick way to delete programs of that are in now playing?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> How do you do the clear and delete? And does that Erase the shows too? Is there a mark and delete options for shows or a quick way to delete programs of that are in now playing?


IIRC the C&DE is under Messages & Settings -> Restart/Reset Recorder -> C&DE. It will delete all recordings, SPs, todo list, guide data, thumbs stuff and take between an hour and an hour & a half.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> IIRC the C&DE is under Messages & Settings -> Restart/Reset Recorder -> C&DE. It will delete all recordings, SPs, todo list, guide data, thumbs stuff and take between an hour and an hour & a half.


Damn, why so long?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Not sure, but it does.


----------

